# Bolero 680 fb alarm system



## pickles (Mar 20, 2009)

can anyone help just bought a bolero 680fb reg in 2007 can anyone tell me which alarm system is fitted to it as insurance are asking


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Pickles.
Have you not got a sticker on one of your windows.
I have a 2009, which has a cobra.

Les


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

There was no factory fit alarm AFAIK

So it will have on what ever the owner/dealer fitted, if it has one.

Sorry not much help, but with insurance companies you are really better of getting things right. I would get the Alarm checked out as you might need a certificate for you insurance.


richard...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

It should be a Cat 1 but cannot guarantee it. Can you not contact the last owner (name & address on log book) or dealer?


----------



## pickles (Mar 20, 2009)

no sticker on window just got motorhome last weekend no log book yet think will have to phone timberland thanks for your help


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

pickles said:


> no sticker on window just got motorhome last weekend no log book yet think will have to phone timberland thanks for your help


Hi
You need the MH security book for more than one reason, for ex you need to know the code (if it has one) also how to use it properly.

Feel free to email me if you think I may be able to help.

I have the same van

Make sure the modifications have been completed, ask Timberland about them.

Scuttle, rear camera light etc
Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

The Swift Group does not fit alarm systems to our MH products on our production line. However, alarm units are installed by Dealers / Third parties (i.e. Cobra) after the MH has been produced. 

Therefore, you need to contact the person / dealer who sold your Motorhome to confirm what (if anything) is fitted.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Depends on how lucky you are! If your very lucky you could have Strikeback fitted  

PM me the previous owners details and the registration number and I will run a scan through our system

Good luck

Eddie


----------



## iain (May 1, 2005)

*alarm system*

Hi There I bought a new Bessacar E560 in July 08 and in effect it is the same van.
As previously pointed out alarms are not fitted at the factory.I had a TOAD System fitted (cat1) and works fine.

Do you not know from opening and closing van if an alarm is in place?

Iain


----------

